# Community tank, ain't no such thing!



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

In reality there is no such thing as a community of fish. Community tanks are an artificial construct to help sell unsuspecting newcomers a lot of fish. Some species and indeed Genus’s are compatible in a tank but generally various fish species live in solitude in schools or shoals (there is a difference) until engaged in reproductive behavior. Any fish engaged in reproductive behavior may very well behave in a quite different manner than normal also as a fish matures its behavior can change dramatically not just the size.

Take for instance Cories who normally are very tolerant and do not behave "badly" but are normally expected in pairs, no less, to help keep a tank clean and indeed if you are faced with a small area and no real food it is normal to do whatever is required to survive.

Any other fish in a tank is generally looked upon as competition for, at the very least, space. Do not put more than one species in a tank if you can help it.

It is no wonder that almost all experienced hobbyists will demand a quarantine tank of at least 10 gallons. There is a lot of discussion about how best to run one but the requirement is there for almost everyone. So the larger the tank the better is a commonality along with a Q tank.

Patience is the most important virtue that a hobbyist can use. I know that to a certain age a day is a long time but successful tanks are measured in months or years. 

I hate lists and here I am making one. This has gone on long enough so I will end it.


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

I believe that there aren't any freshwater fish that school.. at best they shoal.. the community tank is typically non territorial fish.. and many fish sold as community fish are actually territorial. I'm sure there are plenty of lists out there outlining "peacefull" non-territorial fish.. i've only done 1 speices only tank.. and the only one i would consider doing in the future would be a discuss tank.

many people also complain about fish chasing each other etc.. I feel that is no harm no foul... as long as they aren't shredded/being killed/eyes being eaten then you are fine if its just chasing. that's usually a territorial thing and if your tank is too small they will claim the entire tank.. hiding places sometimes help that problem..


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Many bad things happen when we are not looking or when we are asleep. Any sign of agression usually ends up as full blown attacks because the victim seldom has space to get out of the way. Hiding places and space can help sometimes.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

What about fish of different strata?
For example, a small school of non-aggressive bottom dwellers such as corys and a small mid-level fish such as the less aggressive tetras, most gouramis, or smaller rainbowfish would not generally, if not overstocked, be competing for food or space. Flakes go to the midlevel fish, and pellets go to the cories.If the tank is big enough, some of the more peaceful cichlids, like kribs or rams, in my experience, can be housed without much difficulty. 
I might be wrong, because I know you have more experience than me with fish, but it seems to me that peaceful species can, with the right amount of experience on the owner's part, be to some degree a "community" tank. Obviously, the typical beginner's tank with 5+ species is not a good choice, but wouldn't a few species be compatible, say up to three at most?
I agree with you for the most part.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I really don't think "community" fish were labeled as such to sell more fish to unsuspecting people. Rather, as humans we like to define things, including life. If we aren't familiar with something, we put into human terms. 
Also, I would have to say from my previous work experience with fish retail, most people who start a fish tank are not interested in behavior (including aggression and compatibility). They're interested in putting as many colors into an aquarium as possible (AKA "The Moving-Picture Theory). Of course, people on APC don't really fall into that category since they're obviously interested in learning more, BUT the majority of customers who buy fish don't do it for the same reasons we do. Also, the "Click&Ship" mentality dominates most retail stores. Why learn details about the fish you're buying when you can use a "compatibility chart" to pick fish A, B, C and toss them into any aquarium. We've all done it, it's useful but also, yes, a hindrance. 

Anywho, I like the conversation topic.  

The Moving-Picture Theory is why I am jaded against Discus tanks, mbuna tanks, and pretty much any aquarium with neons and cardinals.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

For a hobby that includes putting fish in a glass box, artificial filtration, artificial lighting, heaters to keep tropical fish warm in non-tropical climates, line bred/aquarium strain fish, hybrid fish, plants from all points on the globe in one tank, processed fish food, etc. etc...

it seems putting several of your favorite fish in your glass box should be acceptable without complaints of artificial constructs.

Putting fish together that will injure or kill each other is a different story, but there are many "community" combinations that work fine.


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

i like feeding my fish blood worms and brine.. if they'll take them black worms too but I usually don't have those fish.. seems to make them look a lot healthier.. I guess years of doing saltwater with fish that wont take anything but either live or frozen foods made it easy enough for me ot migrate away from flake although right now as my tank is cycling im just feeding flake till i get it stocked enuogh to justify the trouble/expense of the frozens.. as far as the special breeds of fish i dont like 'em.. I rarely see angelfish I like because i prefer the wild looking type, shorter fins, vertical stripes..


----------



## mydragonslady (Mar 11, 2010)

Seems most of what LFS say is bogus, so I experiment. My favorite fish are my dwarf puffer and bumblebee gobies, but so far I've only managed to keep one of each in two tanks. Both, in my tanks anyway which are not overstocked by a long shot and well planted, have been very territorial.

However, I have a small 15gal tank just for assorted platys, a crowntail betta, a yellow and silver veiltail angelfish, oto and two African dwarf frogs - Doofus and Doofus... they are SO full of antics :.) Love watching this tank. The platys are like Odie (of Garfield), the African Dwarf frogs are just too cute and it's hard to say what they're up to when they chase now and then, the veiltail reminds me of Nemo, the bumblebee gobi is wrapped tight in his own little bubble, and the betta lords it over all of them :.) As a small community, they seem to have established an acceptable pecking order and get along quite well though the angelfish will be relocated when she is larger.

The 40 gal tank has black skirt tetras, rummy nose tetras, a bumblebee gobi, a dwarf puffer, white/golden white clouds and a bristlenose pleco and a 5" wild marbled angelfish who is 'the king' I call him "Solomon' :.) They get all along quite well.

I believe, as mentioned above, that plenty of room is key. The only exception so far is a fairly new setup in a 30gal tank with 30 celestial pearl danios and six endler's livebearers. However, this tank is tall and long and the fish are so small that at a glance it appears to be empty. Plenty of hiding spaces and a few shady spots divide the tank down the center so the swimming area is effectively doubled. It remains to be seen if the space will continue to be sufficient. If not, they will get a bigger tank :.)


----------

